# scribus 1.2.1



## dpi67 (22 Janvier 2005)

Bjr, ou Bsr, Scribus 1.2.1 est sortie, mais via Finck je ne trouve que la version que je possède déjà, la 1.1.5. Quelqu'un a installé la 1.2.1 ? si oui comment, et peut-on l' avoir en français, j'ai vu des copies  d'*écran ou scribus était en French.


----------



## avosmac (22 Janvier 2005)

La 1.2.1-0 est dispo via Fink. Mais il faut avoir au préalable sélectionné selfupdate-cvs dans Fink Commander (menu source).


----------



## FjRond (23 Janvier 2005)

Ou tout simplement avoir lancé la commande 
	
	



```
fink selfupdate-cvs
```
 dans le le terminal.


----------



## dpi67 (23 Janvier 2005)

Bsr j'ai fait le selfupdate-cvs, je trouve bien la version 1.2.1 dans la liste, mais voila des que je lance l'installation ça s'arrête la voir pièce jointe, j'ai essayé update-all même chose, l'installation d?Inkscape même chose, et j'ai laissé mouliner pendant 1/2 heure.


----------



## avosmac (24 Janvier 2005)

A ce stade et à ce genre de question, il faut simplement valideer généralement. On vous demande depuis quel endroit vous souhaitez télécharger la dite version.


----------



## dpi67 (24 Janvier 2005)

Bjr, c'est ce que j'ai fais mais plus rien ne se passe après, bizarre.


----------



## FjRond (24 Janvier 2005)

Comment ça « plus rien ne se passe »? Vous restez bloqué au choix de la source miroir [1]? Ou bien est-ce que le miroir ne fonctionne pas? Dans ce cas, relancez l'installation et essayez un à un les autres miroirs jusqu'à ce que ça fonctionne.

D'autre part, vérifiez votre fichier /sw/etc/fink.conf. J'ai eu des problèmes de ce genre (entre autres) en n'ajoutant qu'unstable/main. Il faut y mettre:

```
Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap unstable/main unstable/crypto
```
 en une seule ligne.

Si par ailleurs vous avez des difficultés avec selfupdate (mais ça ne semble pas être le cas), vous pouvez laisser la méthode cvs et passer à la méthode rsync:

```
fink selfupdate-rsynk
```


----------



## dpi67 (25 Janvier 2005)

Bsr comment fait-on pour désinstaller fink peut-être en faisant cela et en le réinstallent le problème va se régler*!!!


----------



## avosmac (25 Janvier 2005)

Il suffit d'effacer le dossier SW pour avoir la paix.


Ce que nous avons fait c'est de conserver différents répertoires SW à différentes étapes pour ne pas avoir à tout refaire depuis le début. Ainsi, nous savons que le dossier SW du CD opensource comprend Fink+Inkscape+Scribus+Gnumeric et qu'à partir de là, il est possible d'installer de nouveaux éléments avec les commandes classiques de Fink.


----------



## dpi67 (25 Janvier 2005)

Bjr c'est ce que j'ai fait entre temps, mais j'ai tout viré j'ai réinstallé Fink, et ça à fonctionné, mais pour l'instant Scribus est toujours en Anglais peut-on le mettre en français*? je n'y suis pas arrivé pour l'instant, pourtant sur les copies d'écran je l'ai vue en français, peut être y à t'il un dossier avec toutes les langues dispo et en virant les inutiles....


----------



## gafguy (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
Mon souci est un peu plus particulier : Scribus est installé parfaitement (j'ai suivi les instructions d'Avosmac de A à Z) mais j'ai un souci de langue.
Certes, il est résolu en passant dans le terminal et en tapant :
- en 1ère ligne : export LANG=fr_FR
- en 2ème ligne : open-x11 scribus
- en 3ème ligne : rien du tout,
après quoi X11 s'ouvre et je vois apparaître Scribus, qui me semble génial (les premiers essais que j'ai faits après avoir écrit 200 bouquins et une multitude de lettres sous XPress me le montrent).
Mon pb est le suivant : que dois-je faire pour éviter, à chaque fois, de me livrer aux opératoins ci-dessus ?
En d'autres termes : comment faire pour que Scribus s'ouvre directement en français, si posssible comme si c'était un logiciel "normal" pour OS X ?
Merci à qui peut me le dire.
Cordialement,
Guy


----------



## avosmac (25 Janvier 2005)

avec ce script par exemple :

tell application "Terminal"
	do script with command "export LANG=fr_FR"
	do script with command "open-x11 scribus"
end tell


----------



## gafguy (25 Janvier 2005)

Merci, c'est très sympa.
Concrètement, je n'y connais pas grand chose dans les scripts (Yvan Koenig, sur sa liste yahoo, m'en avait concocté un super pour AW).Je suis "usager de base", pas informaticien 
Où dois-je mettre tout ça ? Dans le terminal ? Dans X11 ? ailleurs ?
Merci de me le dire.


----------



## avosmac (25 Janvier 2005)

Le script fonctionnera mieux comme ça :

tell application "Terminal"
	do script with command "export LANG=fr_FR
open-x11 scribus"
end tell

Lancez Editeur de script (Applescipt) et entrez ce code dans le fenêtre. Enregistrez ensuite en tant qu'application (et non comme script par défaut).


----------



## gafguy (25 Janvier 2005)

inutile de me répondre : j'ai ouvert éditeur de scripts, j'ai copier-coller le script dedans et ça fonctionne que c'en est une merveille, comme s'écriait la petite Charlotte de la chanson paillarde, si vous connaissez, qui tentait véhémentement, n'ayant pas d'homme sous la main, de se satisfaire avec une ombellifère dont on dit aujourd'hui qu'elle appartient à la famille des apiacées :rateau:


----------



## dpi67 (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir et merci, super.


----------



## dpi67 (26 Janvier 2005)

Encore moi  je me suis un peu amusé avec scribus, et la mise en pages est vraiment facile, enfin pour ce que je sais faire à mon niveaux.
J'ai donc voulu exporté en PDF, sur le document il y avait une photo sortie d'Iphoto et amenée à 300dpi avec goldberg.
1 quant je choisis l'option, écran/ouaibe dans l'onglet couleur tout est ok sur le pdf, par contre quand je choisis l'option imprimante on dirait qu'un voile gris recouvre le document,tout devient terne.
Je me suis dit peut-être qu'il faut mettre la photo en cmjn graphiqconverter n'y arrivant pas j'ai ouvert mon vieux toshop5 (poussiéreux, depuis que j'utilise gimp) j'ai changé le mode en cmjn enregistré et même résultat document pdf tout terne.
 Dans la fenêtre "créé un pdf de scribus" il y a une option pdf/x-3 qui n'est pas accessible chez moi normale*?
Merci d'avance.


----------

